# Mischpult reparieren



## thelighter2 (6. Mai 2008)

Hi
Ich habe gestern für 100€uro einen Behringer Eurodesk MX 3282 ersteigert es wurde mir schon gesagt das dass Ding defect ist.Da ich es eigentlich nur für´s Optische haben wollte habe ich es trotzdem gekauft nun will ich es aber zum laufen bringen ich bekomme schon Music raus leider ist es sehr sehr Leise und verzerrt,und man kann es nicht an den Reglern lauter oder leiser machen .Wenn ich es anschalte sind alle Lichter für -20 DB und für PEAK an allen 32 Kanälen eingeschaltet und bekomme sie auch nicht aus.Die Lichter fürs Muten gehen auf Knopfdruck (einzeln) an,die lichter für SOLO gehen nicht an auch nicht auf Knopfdruck.Und auch mehrere Lichter gehen nicht.

Ich wollte fragen was dadran kaputt sein könnte und wo und für wieviel ich es reparieren lassen kann.

bitte sehr dringend um Hilfe

MFG ALEX


----------



## sight011 (6. Mai 2008)

Dann solltest du den Laden mal aufschrauben!

Wie alt ist den ndas Gerät? ISt das für Live - Geschichten und den Jungs mal runter gefallen oder einfach ist es einfach durch die alters schwäche defekt gegangen?


----------



## thelighter2 (6. Mai 2008)

ICh glaube nicht das das Alterschwäche war mir wurde erklärt das es von einen Tag zum anderen kaputt gegangen ist.
Ich hab angst das ding aufzuschrauben,da ich es noch mehr kaputt machen könnte.
Und wenn ich es aufmache nach was soll ich suchen was soll ich dann machen.


----------



## The_Maegges (6. Mai 2008)

Mein Tipp: Bring es zu einem Fachmann.

Aufgrund der Beschreibung kann man nur Mutmaßungen aufstellen, was nicht gerade die sinnvollste Basis für Beschreibungen ist.
Zudem steckt in den neueren Modellen so viel Elektronik drin, dass ein grösserer Fehler kaum mit dem Austausch eines Widerstands, Kondensators, oder einer Sicherung behoben ist.

Schau mal welcher Musikhändler in deiner Umgebung einen Reparaturservice anbietet.
Gegebenfalls kann dir auch der Behringer Support weiterhelfen.

Btw.: 100 Euro für ein defektes Mischpult? Der Verkäufer wird sich gefreut haben... :suspekt:


----------



## sight011 (8. Mai 2008)

*Mischpult*

100 € ist doch sogar für ein heiles Mischpult von B. zuviel


----------



## sight011 (8. Mai 2008)

nein entschuldigung so ein Beitrag wiemein letzter ist natürlich unangebracht und nicht produktiv!

Aber The_Maegges hat recht als diese Geräte noch mit analogen Bauteilen gebaut worden, war es leichter sie zu reparieren! Daman einzelne BAuteile direkt austauschen konnte!

Heute istfür viele analoge Bauteile eine einzige Logik Schaltung eingebaut  und da kannman halt nicht so einfach mal zum Lötkolben greifen! 


Wenn du in der nähe von HAmburg wohnst kannst du dich bestimmt bei Amp-Town informieren! ODer vielelicht einfach mal dort anrufen! Vielleicht kennen die eine gute Reperatur-Werkstatt! 


Gruß A. P.S.: Nimm mir den unprofessionellen Beitrag bitte nich böse


----------



## JuSchu85 (8. Mai 2008)

also bei behringer kann das dann schon an altersschwäche liegen. die sind da sehr anfällig.
ist halt ne low-budget-firma. ich spreche aus eigener erfahrung.


----------

